# Just for fun--your favorite food!



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

What is your favorite food--or foods? B) I like pizza and Mexican food best, and falafel is my next favorite! My favorite desserts are cherry pie and chocolate cake. I love chocolate!  I also like Greek food, but my stomach starts a rebellion :angry:. And I like chicken pie.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

I really like food and I'm afraid I'm going to pay for it someday! 

Favorite foods:

pizza (I make my own now because this city doesn't have a decent pizza place)
enchiladas (I also make my own  )
fried chicken

oh, I' getting hungry thinking about my favorites!

Dessert:

French vanilla ice cream with hot fudge and strawberries, vanilla bean is also acceptable :lol: 

Alas, I love these foods, but I don't eat them often anymore because I have a grown-up metabolism now


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I love suflees (the right word?), Pizza, Pasta, ice cream and all kind of chocolates


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Creme brulee, good cold pizza, good cold chicken wings, taco bell hard shell tacos, swiss steak, moraccan chicken, NY strip steak. Mmmm...


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Jul 31 2004, 08:44 PM
> *What is your favorite food--or foods?
> [snapback]965[/snapback]​*


I like chicken :lol: . No really, my favorite foods are, grapes(seedless!), watermelon, fuji apple, CREPES are the BEST!!! French cookies are good *drools.* :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Angel of Music_@Aug 2 2004, 02:20 AM
> *I like chicken :lol: . No really, my favorite foods are, grapes(seedless!), watermelon, fuji apple, CREPES are the BEST!!! French cookies are good *drools.* :lol:
> [snapback]1025[/snapback]​*


What is fuji apple? Sounds intruiging...


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

I would have to say, when I am not drewling over fast food (a nasty habbit that I have abruptly cut off this summer), I love a traditional dish around here. that would be stuffed zucchini (sp?) and grape-leaves. a well prepared grape leaf can get me drewling , I should mention, a highlight is when mom puts in some ribs (rib bone with meat attached, and a lot of fat <_< ) the way the ribs absorb all the juice and spices while being cooked with the stuffed vegetables, amazing  

I am not a fan of falafel (my mother disagrees strongly :lol: ) but I adore hommos. (I also like, how shall I spell this, fool, or foul? both ways it doesn't sound flattering <_< well they make it like hommos, but out of kidney beans, not chickpeas, with less garlic, and no sesame extract, the same kidney beans they make falafel out of (complicated process)


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Mmm...kidney bean hummus or falafel--I had never heard of that but I think I might like that even better than chickpeas!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

falafel is almost always made of kidney beans :lol:

although occasionally, they're made of chickpeas. h34r:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lean, warm corned beef, piled high, on seeded rye bread, and a thick, high quality cheeseburger with oñion and tomato, are tied for first place, each with a half sour pickle, but I rarely eat either anymore. Sad. Healthy sux!


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Marmite on toast is one!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this is a tough one for me.....i know, food i dont get everyday say fiddlehead ferns... or sushi ....a rig eye steak...foie..


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

oistrach13 said:


> I would have to say, when I am not drewling over fast food (a nasty habbit that I have abruptly cut off this summer), I love a traditional dish around here. that would be stuffed zucchini (sp?) and grape-leaves. a well prepared grape leaf can get me drewling , I should mention, a highlight is when mom puts in some ribs (rib bone with meat attached, and a lot of fat <_< ) the way the ribs absorb all the juice and spices while being cooked with the stuffed vegetables, amazing
> 
> I am not a fan of falafel (my mother disagrees strongly :lol: ) but I adore hommos. (I also like, how shall I spell this, fool, or foul? both ways it doesn't sound flattering <_< well they make it like hommos, but out of kidney beans, not chickpeas, with less garlic, and no sesame extract, the same kidney beans they make falafel out of (complicated process)


now what did you stuff the zucchini with???


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I had cod and chips for tea and I'm still licking my chops. My local chippie is very, very good - the chips are large, firm and actually cooked in fat rather than oil, and the batter on the fish is deliciously delicate - none of that crud which resembles armour plating.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

mexican, italian, japanese, indian, and human souls.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Vietnamese pho. never tired of it (actually yes, after 3 days straight for lunch and dinner)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> mexican, italian, japanese, indian, and human souls.


What's this whole morbid thing about? Just curious?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> What's this whole morbid thing about? Just curious?


*nods, me morbid? LOL

well... i am quite morbid in humour. but i wanted to have a fifth option.  since i don't really like chinese food i decided human souls were more tasty. :3


----------

